# Do you long for Him?



## formula1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Psalm 119
130 The unfolding of your words gives light;
   it imparts understanding to the simple.
131 I open my mouth and pant,
   because I long for your commandments.
132 Turn to me and be gracious to me,
   as is your way with those who love your name.
133 Keep steady my steps according to your promise,
   and let no iniquity get dominion over me.
134 Redeem me from man’s oppression,
   that I may keep your precepts.
135 Make your face shine upon your servant,
   and teach me your statutes.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 26, 2011)

Ps 119 is a long Psalm, and sometimes I miss out on its treasures.

Thanks for posting the _latter _verses!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re:*

I, too, am amazed at the treasures of God contained within it!


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2011)

I sometimes feel guilty because I don't.  I often hear some people say they just can't wait until He comes again.  As much as hear how great Heaven will be, for some reason I am not ready to go today.  I am ready if He comes but for some greedy reason, I would like to catch a few more fish.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re:*



Randy said:


> I sometimes feel guilty because I don't.  I often hear some people say they just can't wait until He comes again.  As much as hear how great Heaven will be, for some reason I am not ready to go today.  I am ready if He comes but for some greedy reason, I would like to catch a few more fish.



Randy, I love your honesty! And I understand it!  I'd like to shoot another big buck too!

But don't feel guilty about loving life as the evil one will use it against you. Love life, enjoy its riches to the fullest, but don't forget to nuture the gift the God has put in you. Longing for Him is 100% about allowing His gift to flourish in you and to be at the top of your 'priority' list.  Doesn't mean your list has changed, just the order of it.

I imagine when Jesus said this:

Matthew 4:19
And he said to them, "Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men."

...He was very excited about its implications! And you my friend are one of His catches and His Joy!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2011)

Randy said:


> I sometimes feel guilty because I don't.  I often hear some people say they just can't wait until He comes again.  As much as hear how great Heaven will be, for some reason I am not ready to go today.  I am ready if He comes but for some greedy reason, I would like to catch a few more fish.



Don't be surprised if God doesn't give you some great spiritual moments while you're out enjoying His fish.


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Don't be surprised if God doesn't give you some great spiritual moments while you're out enjoying His fish.



Oh He does.  He likes fishermen.  I read that somewhere.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 26, 2011)

Randy said:


> I sometimes feel guilty because I don't.  I often hear some people say they just can't wait until He comes again.  As much as hear how great Heaven will be, for some reason I am not ready to go today.  I am ready if He comes but for some greedy reason, I would like to catch a few more fish.



I feel similar,first grandchild is only a year old and want more time.I also know that the longing for time here is because it is impossible to understand what has been prepared.


----------



## Israel (Jan 26, 2011)

Do we understand that repentance is a wonderful thing? That God wants to change our minds?
I have heard folks, when speaking about the Lord's coming say things like "I'd sure like to see my kids grow up first" or "I'd sure like to see so and so married..."
If all the Lord's coming is is seen as an event...and not truly what it is, the fulfillment of God's desire toward us and for us...then we easily mistake the things we have seen and come to love about life as something we will be "parting with" at his appearing.
The reality is, nothing could be farther from the truth...everything good that we see in life will be fully manifest without corruption, without stain, without any posibility of interruption or loss.
How we grieve the Lord when we long less for his fullness and for more of "our own".
It is true that we see through a glass darkly, that some spiritual things may seem paler than a child's smile, a wife's present embrace, a tug of swallowed bait. 
I speak this in all gravity...and joy, however...when, by the grace of God we stand together before him...we will laugh hilariously to think and remember there was a time we thought we desired something else besides him.
May we keep ourselves from idols.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Israel said:


> Do we understand that repentance is a wonderful thing? That God wants to change our minds?
> I have heard folks, when speaking about the Lord's coming say things like "I'd sure like to see my kids grow up first" or "I'd sure like to see so and so married..."
> If all the Lord's coming is is seen as an event...and not truly what it is, the fulfillment of God's desire toward us and for us...then we easily mistake the things we have seen and come to love about life as something we will be "parting with" at his appearing.
> The reality is, nothing could be farther from the truth...everything good that we see in life will be fully manifest without corruption, without stain, without any posibility of interruption or loss.
> ...



My friend! You are. 

..............................
And when your days are ended and you are  laid to rest with your ancestors, I will preserve the offspring of your body after you  and make his sovereignty secure.

It is he who shall build a house for my name, and I will make his royal throne secure for ever.

I will be a father to him and he a son to me; if he does evil, I will punish him with the rod such as men use, with strokes such as mankind gives. 

Yet I will not withdraw my favor from him, as I withdrew it from your predecessor.

Your House and your sovereignty will always stand secure before me and your throne be established for ever. 

2 SAMUEL 7: 12-16.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2011)

Israel said:


> Do we understand that repentance is a wonderful thing? That God wants to change our minds?
> I have heard folks, when speaking about the Lord's coming say things like "I'd sure like to see my kids grow up first" or "I'd sure like to see so and so married..."
> If all the Lord's coming is is seen as an event...and not truly what it is, the fulfillment of God's desire toward us and for us...then we easily mistake the things we have seen and come to love about life as something we will be "parting with" at his appearing.
> The reality is, nothing could be farther from the truth...everything good that we see in life will be fully manifest without corruption, without stain, without any posibility of interruption or loss.
> ...



My wife has often said that I would probably want to be buried in my boat.
I've explained that I won't need my boat, or tackle, guns, dogs when I'm with my Lord.
I think we'll all realize it when that day comes.
Thanks Israel.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> My friend! You are.
> 
> ..............................
> And when your days are ended and you are  laid to rest with your ancestors, I will preserve the offspring of your body after you  and make his sovereignty secure.
> ...



You will not believe how blessed I am that you posted those scripture tonight.
Thanks, I needed to hear those words.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> My wife has often said that I would probably want to be buried in my boat.
> I've explained that I won't need my boat, or tackle, guns, dogs when I'm with my Lord.
> I think we'll all realize it when that day comes.
> Thanks Israel.



I don't mean to be smart. I am not. So please hear me with patience. 

The day comes every day.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> I don't mean to be smart. I am not. So please hear me with patience.
> 
> The day comes every day.



I get it!          You're right.


----------



## Israel (Jan 27, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> I don't mean to be smart. I am not. So please hear me with patience.
> 
> The day comes every day.



amen.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 27, 2011)

For a child of God, death is not really death.
It's a 'going home'.
It's our beginning.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 30, 2011)

Israel said:


> Do we understand that repentance is a wonderful thing? That God wants to change our minds?
> I have heard folks, when speaking about the Lord's coming say things like "I'd sure like to see my kids grow up first" or "I'd sure like to see so and so married..."
> If all the Lord's coming is is seen as an event...and not truly what it is, the fulfillment of God's desire toward us and for us...then we easily mistake the things we have seen and come to love about life as something we will be "parting with" at his appearing.
> The reality is, nothing could be farther from the truth...everything good that we see in life will be fully manifest without corruption, without stain, without any posibility of interruption or loss.
> ...



Very wise words,as always,brother. Thank you.


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 30, 2011)

Israel said:


> Do we understand that repentance is a wonderful thing? That God wants to change our minds?
> I have heard folks, when speaking about the Lord's coming say things like "I'd sure like to see my kids grow up first" or "I'd sure like to see so and so married..."
> If all the Lord's coming is is seen as an event...and not truly what it is, the fulfillment of God's desire toward us and for us...then we easily mistake the things we have seen and come to love about life as something we will be "parting with" at his appearing.
> The reality is, nothing could be farther from the truth...everything good that we see in life will be fully manifest without corruption, without stain, without any posibility of interruption or loss.
> ...



Amen my Brother!
How often we get caught up in the cares of the World.


----------

